# TKAA meeting



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Just a reminder, the TKAA meeting is this wednesday June 15th at 6:30pm location is at Oceans East 2 on N.Hampton Blvd. Va Beach.

Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea and bring your check books we will collect dues if possible to pay for the stickers and the website.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Bump.......*

Be there or be square.....cya there!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Got room?*

for a newbie. Will try to make the drive from Richmond after work. How much to Join and what are the dues?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

$15 will get you through the door.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Cory do you know of a National KAYAK Association. With the beach acess issues down hear we are trying to get all Beach User groups into what we are trying to do which is keep the beaches open for human recreaction... JAM


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There is the IKFA, but they are having internal issues. Other than that there really is nothing specific (for now) that caters to kayak anglers.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks man I looked everywhere but found nothing.. JAM


----------

